# Shimano shoes in large sizes



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

Anyone wearing the SH-M087 or SH-XC50N? They both look like great alternatives to SIDI Dominators in sizes 50-52 (14-16).


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

I crammed my dogs into size 52 Sidi Dominators for several years, but I know am happily in Shimano M087 52's. They are a bit wider than I would like for a D width shoe, but overall the fit is far more forgiving than the Sidis. The durability/craftsmanship of the Sidi's is clearly well above the Shimanos, and the Shimanos look worse after 14 mos of riding than the Sidis did after 3 years. However, my feet like the size of the Shimanos.

Also, ditching the plastic soles of the Sidis for rubber on the Shimanos has saved my neck on numerous occasions (hello. mtn bikers ride on rocks!). As for the size (length), I would say the size 52 Sidi Dominator 5 mtn shoes fit like a narrow size 16 Nike shoe, the Shimano 52 Shimano M087's fit like a wide size 16-16.5 Nike shoe, and the MO86 size 52 road shoes I got fit like a medium width size 16-16.5 Nike shoe.

Size wise the best fit I ever had with a mtn. shoe was a size 51 Diadora Jalapeno shoe, heck the 52's were even a little big. They are no longer made, and were more of an entry level clipless shoe. But, boy were they comfy (now on commuting duty only).


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I just got a pair of the Shimano's in the newer MO87G in a 51. I came from a pair of Sidi Dominator size 50's. The shimano 50's were too small, 51 is just a bit large. Only had one ride but was impressed with the comfort with no break in. Soles felt just as stiff as the Sidi's and I loved the rubber tread due to all the rocks we have in KC. I'd highly recommend them.


----------

